# My Nova - Fairly Pic Heavy



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have cleaning OCD but I DO like a clean and tidy car

I'm a big fan of the Autoglym and Meguiars brands and use there stuff on my car a lot 

I really like a shiney car with shiney wheels that gives off good reflections

Also, I couldn't tell you much about car cleaning as it's all fairly new to me all this 2 bucket methods and different waxes, glazes etc

Anyway heres some pics of what I have
































































Cheers for looking - Comments good/bad are welcome

PS - There will be some dust on the car in some of the pictures and theres still some minor swirls on the paintwork but hopefully getting it detailed soon


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks very clean and original mate, nice one. :thumb:

I had a couple of Nova's back in the 90's.

A red 1.2L and a white GTE.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks clean,any pics of all the car mate


----------



## macrostheblack (Aug 12, 2008)

Yep more pics please. Looks nice. Don't see many around these days. Had 3 in my youth, a 993cc for first car, then a 1.3SR which I wrote off with some teenage sideways action using a kerb to good effect to roll the car onto it's side, roof and back onto it wheels! Whoops! Luckily I was fine. Then I learnt my lesson and got a 1.4SR........... :lol:


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Some pics as requested - It's by no means Concourse, it will be a daily car for when I pass my test

Here's some pics of it at PVS @ Santa Pod on Sunday 7th June:
















It's a 1993 K reg with a 1.2i 4 speed in it - Nothing quick but it'll do for me to learn to drive in! I've had it since I was 14 lol Just over 2 years ago!!!

Some more pics and a spec sheet from the PNG site - http://www.pngclub.com/forum/viewfeaturecar.php?ref=3372

Vaughan


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Been ages since ive seen a nova, was my 1st car aswell


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had 4 lol

This red one is/was the 1st one, got a 5dr TD after that then got rid quite recently, bought a white 3dr shell that used to have a 2.0 8v in it and scrapped it due to rot and I still have a 3dr orange Nova with a 1300 8v that's coming out soon to make way for something bigger


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice to see you haven't spoiled it by adding an over the top bodykit and

also nice to see a old red vauxhall that isn't pink!!!!!!:buffer:

Just had/have one nova but it is the ultimate:thumb:










Mid restoration at the moment.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thit is a superb pic...



vaughanmc said:


>


....took me a couple of seconds to realise that was the car, thought it was just looking down the drive 

Great to see a Nova on here too, they are great cars and deserve looking after.

I had a 1.3 SR as my 1st car...and if i wasnt such a lanky hoofer i'd more than likely have a Silk-Violet GSi with an XE in it now


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Nova Scotia - Is that a Nova Sport your rebuilding mate ?

Just a wee theory - How come when people see a fairly original looking Nova they always look back and say 'I wish I still had mine...' etc lol

Cheers for the comments so far


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great shine, looks well looked after. Havent seen one in years, and much better looking than its replacement the corsa mk1


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the Nova. I had an SR when i was 17 in the mid 90's and it cost me £2000 to insure it back then lol.

Always wanted a GSi but couldn't ever afford 1.

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> great shine, looks well looked after. Havent seen one in years, and much better looking than its replacement the corsa mk1


It's had loads of work done since I've owned it

Full new front panel including cross-member, passenger wing replaced, 2 sills replaced, MINT 2nd hand back beam, back arches repaired, a plate welded in the engine bay by the suspension turret

Then theres the suspension, wheels (had about 9 sets), interiors (had 2 of them), spoiler, lights, sideskirts etc etc

List is pretty much endless

I'd love a Nova Sport or an early Mk1 SR in Yellow


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

vaughanmc said:


> Nova Scotia - Is that a Nova Sport your rebuilding mate ?
> 
> Just a wee theory - How come when people see a fairly original looking Nova they always look back and say 'I wish I still had mine...' etc lol
> 
> Cheers for the comments so far


Yes it is a sport , needs a fair bit of welding , hopefully get round to doing it some day.

I think when people look back and remember the fun they had with there nova , it brings back memorys of there youth:car:


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

What all needs welded mate ? Do you have a project/rebuild thread on here ?

Is your Sport; C3** SSA by any chance ?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

looked great at Pv


----------



## CR33DO (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice to see an original looking example, a rare find these days!

Good choice for your first car too. I had a 1.3SR when I was learning to drive years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. The red paint takes some looking after but comes up well with a combination of polish/wax and elbow grease. That car also consumed many bottles of black plastic bumper shine too!

Also owned a white GTE before moving onto larger sized cars. Think that was the best one I owned, having a nicer interior(relatively) and good turn of speed.

Couple of years later, with more money and fond memories of the nova days, I thought I would be a good idea to buy another one with a 2.0ltr 16v engine in. God is was quick in a straight line (webber carbs, grp n cams etc), but it was genuinley the worst car I have ever owned in terms of handling, the nose being far too heavy. I got rid 3 months later!

Is that a nova sport I spot earlier in this thread? I cannot remember the specs, but something about twin carbs sticks in my mind?


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

vaughanmc said:


> What all needs welded mate ? Do you have a project/rebuild thread on here ?
> 
> Is your Sport; C3** SSA by any chance ?


No haven't really started yet since it failed its mot but its the useall nova , lower front panel , inner wing , strut tops you know the rest.

Yes that would be C3** SSA was an ex hill climb spec car when i bought it but came with all the sport parts.:driver:


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Kev Mk3 - Cheers mate, I should have cleaned it when we got there but I simply couldn't be a*sed! lol

CR33DO - Cheers fella - They are awsome cars! I've got to say I'm an 8v Vauxhall man myself! Can't really stand 16v Vauxhall's

Nova Scotia - I'd love a Nova Sport, do you have any recent pics of it as to what it's sitting like! I think I remember you from the old PVG days ?


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats a nice minted nova you have there, My first 4 cars were nova's around 10 years ago. I used to love them!


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had 4 as well lol

Something about them that I can't get enough of!


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

My son has a 1.3sr in White - nice looking car and its his first. Not passed his test yet but hopes to soon.


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Will he be able to get insurance for a 1300 SR ? What age is he ?

Also, what reg is the car ?


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

vaughanmc said:


> Nova Scotia - I'd love a Nova Sport, do you have any recent pics of it as to what it's sitting like! I think I remember you from the old PVG days ?


Yeah i waited along time to find the right one , had it for about 5 years now

no current pics , its sitting in my garage under a cover.


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Get some pictures with it and crack on mate! Another Nova Sport in Scotland 

Do you have all the stuff there to make it a genuine Sport and would you ever sell it ?


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

He is just 18 and insurance is around 1200 which i thought was pretty good.
He goes on Png all the time and is called Joe if that helps.............car is on an F plate but can't recall the rest.........


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Joe Richardson ?

If so, it's a very very tidy looking car  Just needs to get out of the idea of 'wrapping them up in cotton wool' lol

I've read some posts about not taking it out in the rain etc 

They need to be driven and it's an SR so driven that wee bit harder

Very tidy example though


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

It is a genuine sport , only things i am real missing at the moment would 

be a decent set of decals.:car:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Nova_Scotia said:


> It is a genuine sport , only things i am real missing at the moment would
> 
> be a decent set of decals.:car:


Som guy in Practical Performance Car (PPC) was selling a genuine set a little while ago in the classifieds section.

John


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

They do original re-makes on www.pngclub.com - £150 for a full car set and its a re-make of the original set


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Yep - Joe richardson and i know what you mean about cotton wool!
He gets that from me tbh as i have a couple of cars i don't use unless its dry but he can't seem to understand i didn't do that at his age when i could only run one car!

He will get over it when its winter and he is faced with his pushbike in snow or the car i should think - ha ha.

cheers


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

lol Aye if it's a classic car like a Sierra RS 500 or something fair enough but an old Nova thats not worth that much

Get it out and drive it hard! No point in having it stored away doing nothing

Cake it in Waxoyl and it'll last a fair amount of time


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Spent a bit of money on some cleaning products for the car

Got some Meguiars Tech Wax (Spray) also got some AG Extra Gloss Protection and I tried out some Meguiars Gold Class Tyre Dressing

Here's the results just before we headed down to Northhampton for the Vauxhall show:








































Got some more pics of my new wheels which I've Polished/Waxed/Sealed

Vaughan


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

I hate the way the bright sun makes the car look pink or sometimes orange!

Another paintwork picture:








New wheels; Polished, Waxed and Sealed:
















Tyres also dressed with Meg's Gold Class Tyre Dressing 

Vaughan


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Extremely jealous of your nova, seriously, normally up here the novas are driven by neds [chavs] and have the usual lexus lights styling etc but yours has quite a pinch of class - have you got a spec list of the mods you've done?

al


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Smashing wee Nova, and I am loving the Speedlines as well, the ONLY wheel for Nova's as far as I am concerned...

Same for me as well, 1.3 SR was my first car as well.. E47 DSO, I would buy it back in a heartbeat. I sold it with a fail list as tall as me tho, so either it's scrapped or locked away somewhere...

Cost me £680 TPFT insurance and £2k to buy the car. I had a bank loan for £2k and it was £100 per month. I earned at the time £50 a week. One of the happiest times of my life...:thumb:


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Have a look here - http://pistonheads.com/sales/1096079.htm

Advert saved just incase I ever need to sell the car


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Got the Nova fully coated in Waxoyl - Let's hope it makes it through the winter and sails through its next MOT 

Going to be keeping it clean and well washed - Far too cold to be out polishing and waxing though

Uploading my thread about my Nova Sport restoration


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Looks nice matey


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good - my 1st car was a Nova :thumb:


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers folks 

Can't beat them, I love it to drive even though it's only a 1.2i 4 speed lol


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

nice, looks good with the later astra alloys,
can not remember the the last time i see a nova

had one 10 years ago full boyracer , j237 fcd is no longer with us


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

That's always been a cracking looking car. I'm extremely envious


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine's has always been cracking looking ?

Might be up forsale when the Nova Sport's done...


----------



## pmanson (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks good.

My first car was an E reg. 1.2 Antibes in bright red (with white wheel trims).

Still miss it now


----------



## Steven_RW (Feb 4, 2007)

vaughanmc said:


> Some pics as requested - It's by no means Concourse, it will be a daily car for when I pass my test


Damn good to see someone learning to drive in a cool looking but realistic power vehicle. Good choice. Nova's can handle pretty well when everything is working properly and lined up right. They happen to look cool decked out too .

Nice shine u got going there!

Cheers

RW


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers fella's - I actually do love this car

Just need to keep it clean over the winter now


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

im a massive nova fan!! the car is stunning mate..nice to see a good clean flamed red NOT FLAME PINK nova on the road :car: ive owned 18 of them i just cant keep away from novas  i will post a pic up of my current 1  check my avatar for my old phase 3.5 c20let just short of 380bhp


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice one - I've just bought Nova no.6 lol

Should be picking it up in the next few weeks


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Random interior shot with the Astra GTE 8v Digidash fitted:








Vaughan!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Looks mint mate, every credit to you. Always wanted a Nova when i was 17, classic car imo.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I had two Novas. A minted breeze blue flair that was very subtle. Got written off by a later keeper. I was gutted. 


I'd easy have another but my GF hates them. I tell her she doesn't have a clue but it doesn't wash.....


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Aye there really good fun but it's difficult to get a good one now - I've been lucky with my 3 lol

They needed minimal work and are all straight as a die now


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Interior cleaned:








































Vaughan!


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you from Cumnock?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

nice work mate,seen the car over on png


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

vroomtshh said:


> Are you from Cumnock?


Aye...


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

vaughanmc said:


> Aye...


Lucky guess. I don't know you, or your car :lol:

You know my girlfriend, Genna Wilson though :thumbsup:


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Aye, she was in some of my classes at Cumnock Academy


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

love the digital display, :thumb:

really want one of these for the mk2 but they are serious £


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the rev counter, is that a power band?
that is cool as.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> I love the rev counter, is that a power band?
> that is cool as.


digital dash from a astra gte


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Aye the rev-counter is meant to represent a power band/graph sort of thing - Well smart at night like

I bought the dash, 2 bits of loom and the transducer for £40 - Bargain


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Some interior pictures of the car all cleaned, hoovered, dash cleaned, mats dressed etc:


----------



## pritchard182 (Apr 20, 2009)

chweet looks clean


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Aye shes a clean old bus inside  Hopefully have it to a better standard at the shows this year etc


----------

